# Yipeeeee



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey all,

Just a quick note to tell you all that i came home tonight to a letter from the adoption team to say i meet all the criteria to be put forward for the prep course and they will be in touch soon to arrange dates, times and venue    

I already know this will be september but just sooooooooo happy it's a yes!!!

Now i can carry on with ,my reading and researching!!

Just on mental health at the moment and have an appointment with a mental health nurse at my local hospital in 2 weeks time for more info, plus i remembered 1 of my friends has a very good friend who is a mental health nurse so gonna grill her too and hopefully put on her on eco map!!

Hope you are all ok and happy easter   xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Great news KK, roll on September!


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Boggy   

Hope all is well with you and your 2 xx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Well done you, brilliant news!


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

awww happy days!! brill news   

have a happy easter too chick x x x


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

hurah! Well done you!

roll on September!

Happy Easter x
love 
Tarango
xxx


----------



## Pink Lady 66 (Sep 3, 2008)

kittykat1234 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just a quick note to tell you all that i came home tonight to a letter from the adoption team to say i meet all the criteria to be put forward for the prep course and they will be in touch soon to arrange dates, times and venue
> 
> ...


Well done at least you can start planning it all now, we are still waiting to hear about our prep course hoping to hear in 2 weeks time


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Fantastic news. They have been mad to not sign you up


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Happy easter and a HUGE thank you for all your lovely messages, really really kind, thank you  

Herbaltea - thank you , how you doing? No news yet i take it? The medical side of things is bound to take a while i guess, never the quickest things to go through! I am keeping everything crossed for you . How are things with your mom now?

Camly - Thanks chicken, really appreciate all your support! Hope all is well with your 2! I bet you are all having the best easter ever 

Tarrango- Thank you and happy easter to you too , how are things going with you? All good i hope?

Lady Pink - Thanks, yes it's definately a green light now for me to carry on with everything although i know that a lot depends on how they think i get on on the prep course and the letter says so too, but all i can do is my best, but yes, definately carrying on with everything - happy easter and let us know when you hear back about your course! Good luck 

JJan Welshy - THANK YOU soooo much, that is soooooooooooo good to hear, especially from someone who has been through it all and got the best outcome ever!! Hope all is going well with sunshine and you are all having a wonderful easter!! Thanks again 

xxxx


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Commented in your diary but just wanted to say CONGRATS again, I hope time flies by for you.

Mx


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you sooooooo much maccer    

xxxx


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

KK - great news!!!   

Hope I will be able to join you, still waiting to hear but hope to hear something in June!

Alli xx


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ohhhh great alli - lets hope you hear something very soon!

Are you hoping to start the course in june or hear something in june?

Good luck with it all anyway xxx


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

KK - hopefully we should get allocated a SW in June and then start prep and HS in September  

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ohhhhh same as me then - great  

Can't wait xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats kittykat  
Roll on september.
We have out open evening as you know in may and the lady i spoke to said our prep course would be sept (unless accepted for the june on which she said is unlikely)
Will be nice to chat through it all

Well done sweetie 

nicola x x


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you nicola  , very excited now! Just had 3 more dates through for the next lot of auk support groups that are held near me so thats all gone in the diary and started taking piccies y'day for my area booklet of the local park etc as really wanna make a start on that as want it ready for when hs starts!

Lots to be getting on with  

Hope you are ok and good luck with the open evening - keep us posted on how you get on xxx


----------

